# Hi My Frist Russians



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi my frist russians watches just got to get used to the crown on the divers one used it for two day rus very well and keeps v.good time to just like the face on the other watch and the way it opens for the bind all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this runs very well to keeps very good time to both had a full seivce all the best woody77


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Fine!

You have 2 good and beautiful watches. The antimagnetic is very fine; and the blind Raketa is known for its precision.

A very good little collection! :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, the Amphibia is a beauty!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice start to build on Woody!

cheers martin :thumbsup:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Vaurien said:


> Fine!
> 
> You have 2 good and beautiful watches. The antimagnetic is very fine; and the blind Raketa is known for its precision.
> 
> A very good little collection! :man_in_love:


hi thank you very much one more on the way and i am thinking of geting one more so i will have 4 then all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Yeap, the Amphibia is a beauty!


hi thank you very much woody77 one more on the way & i am think of geting one more?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Nice start to build on Woody!
> 
> cheers martin :thumbsup:


hi thank you very much woody77.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice, ive onyl ever had one russian watch a slava but sadly was a frankenwatch and lasted for a hour lol, im after a vostok for a friends husband at the moment, i do like there divers,

paul


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

woody77 said:


> hi thank you very much woody77 one more on the way & i am think of geting one more?


Yeap, it usually goes like that


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Kutusov said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi thank you very much woody77 one more on the way & i am think of geting one more?
> ...


Dosen't it just always got one more incoming

Kev


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

KevG said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > woody77 said:
> ...


hi and i did get two more just put them on the forum.all the best wood77.


----------



## Dan_In _Sydney (Mar 24, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Yeap, the Amphibia is a beauty!


+1 lovely patina to it


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

They're my beautys now







Got them off Woody a few weeks ago.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> They're my beautys now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done!! :thumbsup:


----------

